# Wifi arranca pero en estado "Inactiva"

## 2uncas

Hola,

Desde hace unos días y unas actualizaciones, la tarjeta wifi arranca pero se queda en estado inactiva. He estado mirando por internet y parece que puede estar relacionado con baselayout 2.01 y con openrc 0.6.0-r1 o con arrancar servios a la vez rc_parallel="YES" (esto ya cambiado), pero no consigo solucionarlo, ¿ alguna idea ?

Gracias.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

¿A que te refieres con lo de ináctiva? supongo que te aparecerá en la lista de interfaces con (iwconfig) y no te funcionará. ¿acerté?

Si es asi, que aparece en la lista de interfaces inalámbricas con (iwconfig) y no te funciona, puedes probar a hacer lo siguiente....

```

iwconfig INTERFAZ power on

```

Con esto encenderias la interfáz inalámbrica, siempre que el modulo correspondiente este cargado y aparezca la interfaz como he dicho anteriormente en el listado de dispositivos inalambricos tecleando iwconfig..

Tambien deberias de verificar que el dispositivo inalámbrico este "levantado", si no, haz:

```

ifconfig INTERFAZ up

```

Si sigues haciendo lo que he descrito más arriba y no te funciona, podrias pegar aquí la salida del comando "dmesg", con esto, podemos saber si algun modulo se esta quejando de algo y asi poder dar con la solución.

Un saludo.

----------

## 2uncas

Gracias por la respuesta.

Luego pruebo  lo que comentas, debe ser algo de lo que dices ya que cuando entro en el escritorio la desenchufo y la vuelvo a enchufar (es una usb 3Com con firmware zd1211) y funciona, quizás tenga que volver a compilar estos módulos solo lo he vuelto a emerger wpa_supplicant.

Me refiero a inactiva ya que si hago un /etc/init.d/net.wlan status me dice que está inactiva

Saludos.

----------

